# Illegal drugs in many herbal weight-loss supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Illegal drugs in many herbal weight-loss supplements Study adds to evidence that such products are not well studied and in many cases could be dangerous by Joseph Brownstein – MyHealthNewsDaily While herbal weight-loss supplements may bring the promise of shedding pounds using “natural” products, a new study shows that many are laden with pharmaceutical agents [...]

*Read More...*


----------

